# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ Lukas (Gelre Ziekenhuizen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ Lukas (Gelre Ziekenhuizen)
Albert Schweitzerlaan 31
Apeldoorn

Bezoek de website van Gelre Ziekenhuizen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ Lukas (Gelre Ziekenhuizen).*

----------

